# Fe... Reds-More or less?



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey all,
I have heard two opposing pieces of information regarding the the "Reddness" of aquarium plants from two trusted sources. Some insight would be appreciated. Hypothetically speaking... A perfectly healthy tank with the optimal levels of CO2, light and ferts, will dosing more Fe enhance the "reddness" (Dont know if that is a word or not) of red and pink plants, or will dosing less enhance the reds? I have heard that pink and red is a common side effect of an iron deficiency. On the other hand I have heard that upping the iron dosage will enhance the red color in plants  I am open for your advice!

Thanks in advance,
Reef


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It depends on plant specie. Real red plants are redder when properly fed. Some other plants can also become red when stressed by unbalanced fertilizing or exposed to very high light. Iron is not the trigger.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

certain plants are more red under different conditions. For instance, L. Aromatica is only red when Nirate is 10ppm and below (in my water conditions). Which states that red is a defficiency for aromatica. I like my Nitrate around 20ppm so the best I get is slight redding only when stems are approaching the surface of my tank.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses so far. What about L. Arcuata? Has anyone kept this plant and had it as red as in the plant finder photo? Mine is not as red but looks more like L. brevipes coloration right now. I am trying to get this to change. 
Reef


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

My Arcuata is nasty looking as well and I got mine in emersed form so it took some time before it got good. I have noticed that with an increase of Fe it started to get more of a maroon/red color to it.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It is not a red plant, but under very high light it does go red. If you want red plants then get real reds.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Edward said:


> It is not a red plant, but under very high light it does go red. If you want red plants then get real reds.


I do like reds, and understand that it is not a "red" plant, but I also like the leaf structure and size of the plant and how it grows. Unless you know of a plant that exactly resembles the arcuata and is a "real red" I will stick with trying to get mine to turn red.

Thanks for your responses so far, I think I will up my Fe dosage but dont want to damage my shrimp. Anybody killed any shrimp with too much iron? I've heard they dont do to well being inverts.
Reef


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I add a lot of Fe. Not really to get the plants red but I noticed that with more iron the reds and greens look better. Do not-true reds become red with more iron? It never really worked for me. I was also not successful with shrimp. I'm not sure if it was high iron or high nitrate that terminated them. Nitrate was never higher than 20ppm though.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree red and green plants benefit from proper ferts.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Reef remember the deep dark maroon color of the Bylxa japonica and L. aromatica, that was in the display tank at Pet's inc? That was an over dose of iron. I wish I had taken pics of that.


----------

